# Pflanzen im Teich - Substrat ja, nein, vielleicht?



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Forengemeinde.

Ich melde mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder mit einer Frage, die hier sicherlich schon 100'e Male in dem einen oder anderen Thema irgendwie angesprochen und geklärt wurden, aber eine richtige Antwort auf meine Frage finde ich dennoch nicht.

Ich stehe in diesem Jahr vor der Situation, dass ich einen Pflanzenbereich nach 10 Jahren nun doch mal massiv auslichten muss und somit auch gleich umstruktieren (neue Pflanzen) möchte. Dazu sei aber auch gesagt, dass ich auf einen Pflanzenbereich im (Koi-)Teich jedoch nicht verzichten möchte, da es nach meiner Auffassung einfach dazu gehört. Nicht nur optisch, sondern auch biologisch.

Nun habe ich ja bislang meine Pflanzzonen immer mit Kies 8/16 & 16/32 als Substrat genutzt und bin damit auch immer ganz gut gefahren. Die Pflanzen wachsen jedes Jahr gut, die Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung, den Fischen geht es augenscheinlich gut und sie treiben sich sehr gerne in den Pflanzenbereichen rum, sofern sie dort noch hingelangen.

Auch habe ich auf anderen Social-Media-Plattformen immer wieder gesehen, dass gerade auch Schwimmteiche mit Kieszonen, häufig auch ohne Pflanzen, ausgestattet sind, welche augenscheinlich auch problemlos funktionieren und sauberes Wasser haben. Da hängt sehr oft auch nie groß Filtertechnik hinter.

Da es aber zu dem Thema Kies oder Sand oder nichts dergleichen, verschiedene Meinungsfelder gibt, bitte ich um nähere Info und vor allem Erfahrungen, warum dies oder jenes nicht so gut oder das eine oder andere wieder besser wäre. Gerne will ich bei der Umstrukturierung auch mal was Neues ausprobieren, um eigene Erfahrungen zu sammeln oder es überzeugt mich dann doch, die Pflanzen gänzlich weg zu lassen.

Das reine Koi-Teiche/-becken überwiegend ohne Pflanzen genutzt werden ist mir auch bewusst und auch hierzu gibt es sicherlich fundierte Erkenntnisse und Erfahrungen, die ich gerne lesen würde. Bekannt ist natürlich, dass bei einem Koiteich der technische Filter um einiges umfangreicher gestaltet ist, um die rein biologische Arbeit zu leisten, so dass Pflanzen eh nur schmückendes Beiwerk wären, aber dennoch kaum einen Platz in einem Koiteich/-pool finden.

Daher nun folgende Fragen:

Kies, Sand, gar keine Substrate, nur Pflanzkörbe mit / ohne Substrat? Wenn Substrat, welches?

Häufig wird gesagt, dass sich im groben Kies Schmutzbakterien und Keime ansammeln? Wer hat das schon erlebt? Wie sah das aus? Wie viel - nach welcher Laufzeit? Was für Auswirkungen hatte es? Welche Ursachen konnten ermittelt werden? Durchströmt oder nicht? Vorgefiltertes Wasser oder nicht? Konnten Gegenmaßnahmen ergriffen werden? Wenn ja, welche?

Andere verwenden ausschließlich feinen Sand als Substrat. Wie fein wird der Sand gewählt? Eine bestimmte Sandmischung? Sand kann ja nicht wirklich durchströmt werden. Oder doch? Wenn ja, wie? Hat das Durchströmen oder Nicht-Durchströmen evtl. negative Auswirkungen auf das Pflanzenwachstum? Bilden sich im Sand keine oder weniger Schmutzbakterien und Keime? Muss Sand als Substrat direkt an- bzw. umspült werden oder ist die Lage samt Pflanzenbereich irrelevant?

Was gibt es sonst für Vor- oder Nachteile von Kies oder Sand oder anderem Substrat?

Ich weiß, dass dieses ein heikles Thema ist, was oft zu Spannungen in den Disukussionen führt, denke aber und bin davon überzeugt, dass ich dieses Thema hier in diesem Forum so in der Art ansprechen kann, da es einfach ein klasse offenes Forum ist. Ich bitte um eure sachlichen Meinungen, Erfahrungen und hoffe, ihr helft mir in meiner Entscheidung ein Stück weiter.


----------



## troll20 (8. Jan. 2021)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich melde mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder mit einer Frage


Also auf so eine Aussage müsste man ja schon Mal eine  ziehen 


Ansonsten wäre ich dafür du machst eine reine Pflanzzone mit Lehm.
Und über den Rest können wir uns unterhalten wenn du diesen bei mir abholst.
Jedoch mindestens m³ weise. Einfach den Mutterboden an den angezeigten stellen bei Seite schieben und den Lehm verladen. Bekommst dazu sogar noch einen 

Und wenn du uns dann jährlich an den Ergebnissen teilhaben lässt, sind alle zufrieden.


----------



## PeBo (8. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Zacky, auch ich mag große bunte Fische in einem Teich mit einem natürlich aussehenden Ufer mit Teichpflanzen lieber, als ein Freiluft - Aquarium. Aber das ist sicherlich auch Geschmackssache und das will ich jetzt hier nicht vertiefen.

Dass es bei mir funktioniert, hat sicherlich auch damit zu tun, dass mein Teich schon einige Jahre existiert hat, bevor die Koi eingezogen sind. Dadurch hat sich eine so feste Pflanzenstruktur gebildet, dass die Fische diese nicht mehr zerstören können. 

An meinem ersten Teich hatte ich aus Unkenntnis die Pflanzen in feinen Kies gesetzt, oder sollte man besser sagen groben Splitt. Das Wachstum der Pflanzen darin war gut. Aber bei jeder Teichvergrößerung oder Folienerneuerung war es äußerst lästig die Pflanzen in eine transportable Größe zu teilen. Sowohl mit Astschere, Messer oder Säge war es nur mit großer Kraftanstrengung möglich, die Schicht zu durchtrennen. Bei den Aktionen habe ich dann immer möglichst viel von dem Splitt entfernt.

Aber immer war es so, dass entgegen immer wieder lesbaren Behauptungen keine Geruchsbelästigung von den Pflanzen und dem wenn überhaupt nur in sehr geringer Menge vorhandenen Schlamm ausging. Sogenannte Schmodderecken konnte ich nicht ausmachen.

Um meinen Fehler mit dem Splitt nicht zu wiederholen, habe ich beim Anlegen meines bewachsenen Filterbachlaufes die Pflanzen mit großen, runden Kieselsteinen befestigt und darin eingepflanzt. Damit habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Pflanzen hatten ausreichend Halt und waren gut durchströmt. Auch das Wachstum war ausgezeichnet. Nachdem sich nach ein paar Jahren die Pflanzen gegenseitig ausreichend viel gegenseitigen Halt gegeben haben, begann ich damit die großen Kiesel wieder herauszuholen. Durch die glatte Oberfläche war dies sehr leicht möglich. 

Dies kann ich also wirklich empfehlen!


Eine Beobachtung möchte ich noch mitteilen: Überall wo Pflanzen von Wasser durchströmt werden, sind diese erheblich besser gewachsen, als an den „beruhigten“ Stellen.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> ...du machst eine reine Pflanzzone mit Lehm...wenn du diesen bei mir abholst. Und wenn du uns dann jährlich an den Ergebnissen teilhaben lässt, sind alle zufrieden.


 ...kurz nachdenken... - nein!


----------



## samorai (8. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Zacky!
Da schneidest du aber ein sehr komplexes Thema an, das in meinen Augen gar nicht so einfach zu beantworten ist.
Ich halte von Sand und Kies nichts, weil Sand ist mir zu dicht und Kies verdreckt zu leicht, ich bin da eher auf Peter @PeBo seiner Seite.
Körbe sind auch nicht der Renner die bersten nach ein paar Jahren sowieso, entweder durch die Sonne oder durch den Pflanzenwuchs.
Ich finde dieser Aufbau von Pflanzenfiltern hoffnungslos veraltert. Wie alle Filter im Teich sich verändern, so verändert sich auch das Level eines Pflanzenfilters.
Aus deiner oder meiner Erfahrung sollten sich ganz andere Fragen stellen, zB. Erhöhung der Abbauleistung sprich Umwandlung des macro Kot der Fische. Dann ist da noch die Sache mit der Reinigung, die doch sehr schwer ist oder mit einem bedeutenden Arbeitseinsatz zu bewältigen ist, wo dann im schlimmsten Fall auch noch der Teich wieder mit dem im Substrat befindlichen Stoffen angereichert wird.

Daher schlage ich dir einen Pflanzenteich vor der das Sediment extrahiert und die Pflanzen eine höhere Abbauleistung garantiert wie im Sand oder Kies .
Ein zwei geteiltes System  bzw Filter. Es besteht aus einem  Einströmungs Bereich unterhalb der Pflanzen wo sich das Sediment sammeln und absetzen kann, die Pflanzen stehen eine Etage  höher und haben keinen Kontakt zu Sedimenten und  können ihrer Aufgabe Stoffe umzuwandeln in aller Ruhe nachgehen.

Zum Aufbau: Der jeweilige Filter kann natürlich in der Höhe  varieren, ich habe ihn damals 60 cm Tief gebaut, bei 30 cm habe ich eine Plattform durch Douglasien Bretter errichtet wo die Pflanzen in einen Substrat von Lavagestein stehen. Man kann aber auch Faust große Steine integrieren , damit schafft man Platz für Wurzeln.
Die Einführung des Wassers sollte unter viel Lufteintrag stehen, das O2 fördert den Bakterienhaushalt, das Co2 fördert das Pflanzenwachtum bzw die Photosynthese.
Zur Reinigung des Sedimentbereiches könnte man einen BA oder ein Absaugsysthem einsetzen. Bei mir war es 40 ger HT-Rohr wo ich den Schlammsauger ansetzen konnte.
Der Eintrag von Luft hat sich erst dieses Jahr wieder bestätigt, meine Strömungs Pumpe lief 24 /7 und hat genau auf den Luftausströmer im Teich geziehlt , das hat eine Seerose veranlasst ihre Blätter gute 10 cm über dem Wasser Nivau zu strecken.


----------



## troll20 (8. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Ron @samorai ,
Ich weiß jetzt nicht in wie weit du schon beim Rico mal gewesen bist?
Wenn noch nicht sollte man das mal nachholen.
Derzeit kommt ja im Teich vorn das Wasser durch Trommler, Metallsmatten, Helix zurück in den Teich. Zum Teil direkt eingespeist und zT durch Dreinrohre unter Grobkies. Also schon in die Richtung wie du es vorschlägst. Jedoch befinden sich die Zonen im Teich und nicht separat. Einen extra Teich wird er daher bestimmt nicht bauen.


----------



## Geisy (9. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Zacky

Ich hatte von 1992 bis 2018 einen Teich mit Kiesfilter der oben bepflanzt war.
Das Wasser ist von unten nach oben durch den Kies 8-16 gelaufen.
Den ganzen Behälter konnte ich Rückspülen, also unten leer laufen lassen was auch immer eine grüne Brühe war.
Funktioniert hat der FIlter immer gut mit klarem Wasser.
Den Kies habe ich in den Jahren 2mal raus genommen und durch gewaschen weil er zu war.
Oben drauf waren Pflanzen, das mach ich nie wieder. Die waren kaum aus dem Kies zu bekommen und die Steine waren zwischen den Wurzeln und so nichts für den Kompost. Den Teich habe ich 2018 aufgelöst.

2010 habe ich einen großen Teich gebaut mit Pflanzenfilter, da waren im Filtergraben 5-10cm Mauersand in den ich die Pflanzen gesetzt habe.
Da ist mir im ersten Jahr viel kaputt gegangen so das ich im zweiten Jahr nach pflanzen mußte und hab dieses mal Düngerkugeln dazu.
Die Pflanzen sind gut angwachsen und haben ihre Arbeit übernommen. Sie  haben das Wasser soweit gebremst das sich das Sediment auf dem Sand absetzen konnte. In den folge Jahren sind die Pflanzen bis auf 2m Höhe gewachsen und man konnte im Filtergraben genau sehen wo der Einlauf war. Da standen sie am höchsten und zu ende des Filtergrabens eher kümmerlich/ leicht gelb.
Im schlimmsten Jahr hatte ich 12m³ an Pflanzenmaße raus geholt im Herbst.
Auf diese Aktionen im Herbst hatte ich keine Lust mehr. 
So habe ich in 2020 alles raus geholt und die Filterung umgestellt. Filtergraben ist nur noch Deko und die Filterung übernimmt das Helix.
Die Wurzelballen waren deutlich einfacher raus zu holen wie im Kies.
Die Wurzelballen waren im Sediment und im Sand alles war schwarzer Schlamm, und es stank teilweise.
Jetzt ist alles Pflegeleicht und der helle Sand teilweise wieder sichtbar. Sonst ist da noch eine dünne Mulmschicht auf dem Sand die aber weniger wird.

Dann habe ich auch noch einen ca. 15m lange Graben/Bach der den Filtergraben mit dem Teich verbindet.
In diesem Graben liegen unten 3 DN110 Drainagerohre die dann auch mit Kies 8-16mm 10cm dick abgedeckt sind.
Der Graben hat auf halben Weg ein paar Steine so das die eine häfte etwas aufgestaut  wird. Die Idee dahinter war das das Wasser auf der höheren Seite durch den Kies nach unten in die Drainage geht und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch, was zuviel ist konnte durch die Steinbarriere
Auch hier sitzt zwischen dem Kies viel schwarzer Dreck. Würde ich auch nicht mehr machen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## samorai (9. Jan. 2021)

Hallo René!
2012 oder 13 zum kleinen Teich Treffen war ich bei Rico genau so wie du auch.
Nach dem Umbau leider nicht mehr. 
Danals war ich schon von seinem Wasser stark beeindruckt und habe es seinem TF zu geschrieben. 
Ich weiß daher von den Gegebenheiten bei Zack.
Daher dachte ich mir, wenn er seine Filter nicht los wird könnte er sie umbauen und hätte dann einige Pflanzen Oasen die Zweck dienlich im Wasser stehen, wobei das Feeling vom Teich nicht zerstört wird. 
Nur zum Beispiel.


----------



## troll20 (9. Jan. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> 2012 oder 13 zum kleinen Teich Treffen


Stimmt da war ja Mal was


----------



## Haggard (9. Jan. 2021)

Ich habe seit letztem August Kies 8/16mm im Teich. Bei meinen Seerosen habe ich allerdings Sand genommen und diesen dann mit dem Kies abgedeckt. Der Nachteil bei mir ist allerdings, dass die Koi den Kies schön im Teich verteilen und die frischen Pflanzen leider oftmals ausgebuddelt haben. Bevor eine Nutria meine Pflanzenzonen, teilweise, zerstört hatte , konnte ich ein sehr gutes Wurzelwachstum feststellen. Ein Vorteil von dem Kies ist noch , dass sich dort viele kleine Tierchen ansammeln und als Zusatzfutter dienen.
Ich bin auf das kommende Frühjahr gespannt.

P.S. @Zacky Du hast doch gute Erfahrungen mit dem Kies , warum was ändern ?


----------



## Zacky (9. Jan. 2021)

Ich freue mich über die Beteiligung zu diesem Thema und bedanke mich auch für erste Beiträge zu den gemachten Erfahrungen. Das hilft mir in gewisser Weise schon weiter und ich bleibe an dem Thema weiter dran. Hoffentlich melden sich noch weitere Teichbesitzer die ihre Erfahrungen mit der einen oder anderen Art von Filterung und Bepflanzung mit Bezug zu Substraten gemacht haben.

@Haggard Hallo Hagen.


Haggard schrieb:


> P.S. @Zacky Du hast doch gute Erfahrungen mit dem Kies , warum was ändern ?


Ja, das stsimmt auch. Bisher sind meine Erfahrungen gut und ich bin zufrieden, so wie es funktioniert, will aber auch die Erfahrungen Anderer nicht ignorieren. Es geht mir primär nicht darum, etwas zu ändern, wobei ich das natürlich schon machen werde und schon beim letzten Umbau gemacht habe. 
Eher will ich das Thema eigentlich noch besser verstehen und den jeweiligen Vor- & Nachteilen auf den Grund gehen. Gerade im Hinblick auf das kommende Frühjahr, wo ich bei mir einen großen Teil des Pflanzen-Überwuchses in meinen Pflanzbereichen auslichten werde, möchte ich - wie im Eingangsthread schon erwähnt - ggf. mal einen anderen Weg einschlagen. 



Zacky schrieb:


> Gerne will ich bei der Umstrukturierung auch mal was Neues ausprobieren, um eigene Erfahrungen zu sammeln oder es überzeugt mich dann doch, die Pflanzen gänzlich weg zu lassen.



Ich will auch eigene neue Erfahrungen machen, verstehen und lernen, mich weiter entwickeln. Die Erfahrungen Einzelner nicht ignorieren, mehr bündeln, vergleichen und dann versuchen aus alledem die positiven Ergebnisse irgendwie zu kombinieren. Das ist halt mein Ding.  ...andere würden sicherlich meinen, ich hätte einen am laufen...


----------



## toschbaer (11. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Rico,
zu diesem Thema haben wir uns ob im Chat oder auf TT schon öfters ausgetauscht.
Ich bin immer noch Pro Substrat und Pflanzen
      

Auch mit Koi ist es kein Problem
Achten muss ich auf Sauberkeit, ok das machen auch meine Krebse
-vernünftiges Futter
-gute Strömung und Filterung mini 1x die Stunde
-Rieselfiter
-genügend Wasserwechsel
-ab und zu Wasserprobe (14 Reagenzien Wasserplanscher)
-wenn neue Koi, dann Salzbehandlung und IH
-Tonmieralien und Algenmehl
und ein wenig Erfahrung- mein ältester Koi ist über 40Jahre

Gruß
Friedhelm


----------



## Biko (11. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Zacky,
ich habe auch nur groben Schotter im Teich, der durch Trockensteinmauern von den tieferen Zonen des Teiches abgegrenzt wird.

Hier meine Erfahrungen:
In meinem Teich liegt im Flachwasser (0 bis -80cm)  lediglich grober Flussschotter mit Körnung 3-5cm. Seit 8 Jahren wuchert hier __ Wasserminze, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht, __ Sumpfwolfsmilch, Gauklerblume, Bach-__ Ehrenpreis, __ Blutweiderich, Zyperngras und Schwanenlilie wild vor dich hin. 
Seerosen, __ Igelkolben und __ Molchschwanz kümmern eher, kommen aber trotzdem jedes Jahr wieder hoch. Alle meine Pflanzen wurzeln nur nur in diesem groben Schotter ohne jegliches Substart gesetzt.
Fazit: anspruchslosere Pflanzen wachsen bei mir auch im groben Schotter ohne jegliches Substrat gut, anspruchsvollere Pflanzen eher nicht.

Vor 2 Jahren musste ich tw. den Schotter abgraben, weil ich den Skimmer und den dorthin führenden Schlauch neu verlegt habe. Dabei konnte ich keinen Faulschlamm oder ähnliches entdecken. Auch nichts übel riechendes.  Der bräunliche  "Schmoder" war lediglich in den obersten 10 cm zu finden, aber auch dort nicht wesentlich mehr, als sich bei mir auch im Tiefbereich findet, wo nur die blanke Folie liegt.

Der größte Nachteil am Schotter ist m.M., dass hier Futterreste, die zu Boden sinken, auf Nimmerwiedersehen verschwinden und auch von keinen Fischen mehr ausgebuddelt werden könnten. Deshalb achte ich sehr darauf, dass das Sinkfutter, dass ich im Winter verfüttere, dort nicht hin kommt.


----------



## samorai (11. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Der bräunliche "Schmoder" war lediglich in den obersten 10 cm zu finden,



Arbeitet hier auch jemand mit Luft Einspeisung im Zulauf für den Pflanzen Filter?
Denn wenn ich mir ein Draenrohr mit vielen kleinen Löcher vorstelle, könnte die dort eingspeisste Luft den Niederschlag  beheben oder auch die kleinen Löcher besser frei halten.


----------



## toschbaer (11. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Ron,
bei mir ist ein Rieselfilter vor dem Boden-Pflanzenfilter
 und die Drainagerohre werden von den Krebsen 
sauber gehalten
Gruß
Friedhelm


----------



## samorai (11. Jan. 2021)

Ja Friedhelm ist mir nicht entgangen.
Und nein, ich meine eine mit  einer externen Luftpumpe dessen Luft im Draenrohr ein gespeist wird.
Alle erdenkliche Biofilter haben eine Belüftung, warum  der Pflanzen Filter nicht.


----------



## Biko (11. Jan. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Arbeitet hier auch jemand mit Luft Einspeisung im Zulauf für den Pflanzen Filter?


So was Ähnliches: ich habe unter dem Schotter einen Drainageschlauch in engen Serpentinen gelegt, durch den Luft von unten durch den Schotter geblasen wird. Hier ein Foto von den Bauarbeiten:
  

Über dem Drainageschlauch liegen 30-50 cm Schotter. Als ich vor 8 Jahren diese Konstruktion gemacht habe, hatte ich an eine Art Bodenfilter gedacht. Die aufsteigenden Luftblasen sorgen für eine Zirkulation des Wassers durch den Schotter, der wiederum als Ansiedelungsfläche für ‚gute’ Bakterien dient. Ich hatte ähnliche Filteranlagen auch erfolgreich in Aquarien verbaut. Solange keine Fische im Teich waren,  hat das auch ganz gut geklappt. Seit 2020 werkelt eine effiziente technische Filteranlage, um auch bei Fischbesatz gute Wasserqualität sicherstellen zu können. Seither blubbert der Drainageschlauch  nur noch im Sommer während der Nacht, um O2 anzureichern.


----------



## samorai (12. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Zacky!
Dann sind es mit mir 3 User, die mit der Einspeisung von Luft in den Pflanzen Filter gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Eventuell ist es für dich ein kleiner Ansatz für deinen Umbau.


----------



## Geisy (13. Jan. 2021)

Hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden wie ihr das macht. Habt ihr im Drainageschlauch einen Luftschlauch liegen bei dem ihr alle paar cm ein Loch habt?
Wenn ihr einfach vorne Luft mit dazu gebt wird sie sich doch den kürzesten Weg nach oben suchen und nach einem Meter ist da nicht mehr viel oder?


----------



## Biko (13. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden wie ihr das macht. Habt ihr im Drainageschlauch einen Luftschlauch liegen bei dem ihr alle paar cm ein Loch habt?
> Wenn ihr einfach vorne Luft mit dazu gebt wird sie sich doch den kürzesten Weg nach oben suchen und nach einem Meter ist da nicht mehr viel oder?


Ich habe nur einen Schlauch, der alle paar Zentimeter perforiert ist, kein Rohr drumrum.
Bei mir ist die Luftpumpe stark genug, sodass auch auf den letzten Zentimetern des Schlauches noch Luft rausblubbert. Optisch kann ich keinen Unterschied erkennen, dass der Luftaustritt am Schlauchanfang stärker wäre. Der Schlauch selbst ist ca. 35 Meter lang.


----------



## Geisy (13. Jan. 2021)

Sowas gibt es fertig? Hast du mal einen Link?


----------



## Biko (13. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es fertig? Hast du mal einen Link?


Nein, ist Eigenbau. Perlschlauch & Luftpumpe.


----------



## toschbaer (23. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Ron,
ok, es ist mein Gedanke und es führen viele Wege nach ...
Da ich den Rieselfilter vor den Boden und Pflanzenfilter habe,
brauche ich nicht mehr zu belüften, da der Rieselfilter genügend Sauerstoff einbringt.
Gruß
Friedhelm


----------

